# Breeder in PA



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

The first time I met my breeder or puppy in person was when we picked him up. They were about a six hour drive away from me, and we met roughly in the middle. Before that, we had texted back and forth, as well as done an IG video chat.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

If the breeder ticks all your boxes, then I would buy the puppy.

Both my current minipoos were too far away for visits (4 and 9 hours). I met the breeder and my dog when I went pay and pick up. 

There is no one breeding quality minipoos near me so I didn’t have the luxury of considering a breeder where I could visit the puppy earlier. I envy those who we’re lucky to have that opportunity.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree with others so far. It's great to be able to check the breeder out ahead of time, but it's not always feasible.


----------

